

Complete DIY guide: legal basics for startups, COO responsibilities - mllll
http://blog.staply.co/startup-legal-do-it-by-yourself-coo

======
eddieroger
Here's the previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7967177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7967177)

My tl;dr - these folks aren't your lawyer or accountant, so take it with a
grain of salt.

